# 132Flex



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello there everyone, has anyone ever tried 123Flex heat press vinyl by Magic Touch ? I was inclined on trying it out because of its lower cost...20" for the price of a 15" roll by Siser and Thermoflex. Any input would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you getting the prices from?....Last numbers I saw I think it was only about 10% less costly per square foot...


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was browsing around ebay, and a distributor from Niles, Illinois has a 20" wide roll for the same price as a roll of EasyWeed that is only 15" wide, both rolls are 5yds long...that is easily 30% savings...but i have not tried the product so i wanted to know how good it is before i make a purchase. I do a lot of small letter designs and the really sticky backing of the siser easyweed worked really good for my projects because if the little pieces do come off, i can easily stick it back on, most vinyl x'fer is not capable of doing that .


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If there is that much difference in price, I might have to try it.....Do you have a link to the eBay listing?..Thanks...


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

the listing:

20" x 5yds 123Flex Tshirt Heat Applied Transfer VINYL | eBay


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

if the link above doesn't load, this is the item number

Item number: 280939712256
I think you'd have to choose the color during the paypal transaction, by adding a message to seller.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks......That is a great price and free shipping......

Do you see a reference to the thickness anywhere?...


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nowhere does it say what the thickness is, but it only requires 255 farenheit temperature ! which is pretty low, but it also stated that its not suitable for nylon ??? i think if it melts at 255F it might be used for nylons but have to try it to be sure. I was kinda hoping to get some info from a user who have already tried it...i ordered one though to try it out, i just hope it is not a waste of investment . It might take a few days to get here so my review may take a while


----------



## TMT6333 (Nov 29, 2007)

123Flex flex is a solid product. The advantages are 3 second press time, easy to weed, very thin and soft hand, great durability and can be pressed as low as 255 Fahrenheit. The ability to press at such a low temperature allows you to press polyester without scorching or activating sublimation inks that with too much heat can bleed through the vinyl. The adhesive back is designed with a medium tack and is *not recommended* for fine detail work. We offer a premium flex that offers a high tack adhesive that is perfect for fine detail work. If you would like more information please call 888.349.2378 or visit us online at 123 Flex Cut Material for Fabric - By the Yard Laser Transfer Paper, Color Laser Printing Devices, The Magic Touch USA


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a sample on the way......I found it strange that they could not tell me the thickness.....Pretty standard information in the spec sheets of other materials.....


----------



## TMT6333 (Nov 29, 2007)

The thickness of 123Flex is 95 Microns / 3.7 Mils. I am sure you will be happy with the samples.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got my roll, the material is good IF used for big area designs, however if the design have lots of detail, the material COMES OFF TOO EASILY from the carrier during weeding and can not be place back on to save the design. I might have to try their other stuff that have a strong tacky carrier.


----------



## TMT6333 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, 123Flex works great for larger designs. numbers and names. Please try the premium flex line for your fine detail work and you will very pleased with the results.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried this material on non woven tote bags?....


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

@TMT6333, how much is your charge for s/h ? for a 5yd roll ? or maybe 2 to 3 rolls ?
I like ordering from ebay sellers because the s/h is already displayed...and in this case its free , i was kinda hoping that the seller i bought my roll from have a listing for the Premium Flex


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Never did get my sample of this....How is it working for you folks?...


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The material itself is really good, it seems to melt into the fabric. and the temperature and time required is lower and shorter than the other brands i am used to. What I did not like is that the carrier is not as sticky as the ezweed since i do a lot of detail work, but for big jobs without any fine details, this material is EXCELLENT...lower temperature and requires only 3 to 5 seconds application time. I have not tried their other product with a stronger tack carrier since it cost quite more than this product.


----------



## nillapoet (May 22, 2012)

This stuff sucks imo. Doesn't come off the backing easily no matter the time or temp. I scrapped the whole roll and I'm going back to Siser easyweek.


----------



## TMT6333 (Nov 29, 2007)

We are not having any issues with the film releasing even as low as 255 Fahrenheit. If you are having an issue call the MagicTouch office for support.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

There are many suppliers of heat vinyl. If you have been using a product and your client are happy stick with it. Time pressing 3 seconds is not that important from a a5-20 second press.
Speed of transfer is not important as quality. I do allot of heat vinyl and i buy with a sticky backing to use my small details and large details. I also do sports jersey and i use sub block for the fabric the cost is added to the jersey price. Siser , Joto, Cad Cut , they are all good and i tried them all. I tried the 123 flex it no different from the others would i buy for sales not really for my clients are happy with i am using now and why change if sales from repeating customers keep and new customers are brought in with what you have already. One last note for canadian readers. There is a Magic Touch in Canada that you can buy the 123 flex with out over paying shipping and the high price cross boarder fees.


----------



## floppypoppygifts (May 26, 2014)

I have used this product and I find it very good for plain cotton/poly tee shirt application. Easy to cut, soft hand, thin,matte and washes well. I made shirts for a local team and the graphics were 7x9. It weeded fine. The eBay seller is tmtusa and they are good or there's a sales guy in Chicago named Joseph Eric that can help with samples. Here is his info: [email protected] This material is not good for swimsuits.


----------



## floppypoppygifts (May 26, 2014)

I am trying their gold metallic now on some cheer uniforms. Having trouble with the foil under the carrier peeling away at wrinkle points. I am trying different applications with the help of Joseph Eric but I am not sure yet if this will be the bling I need for cheer competitions!


----------

